# Freud Workshop on Wheels



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Just found this on Rocklers Facebook page. I thought some of you might be interested if you did not know about it. Copied this from part of their post:

Freud's LEGENDARY WORKSHOP-ON-WHEELS, a state-of-the-art mobile workshop, will be stopping at Rockler stores nationwide over the first several months of 2011.

Visitors to Freud's Workshop-on-Wheels will be greeted by a cutting and shaping expert who will showcase new tools and accessories and help visitors hone their own woodworking skills by answering questions regarding the latest cutting tools and tricks.

The nationwide tour ki…cks off with visits to stores in Texas and California and will see 29 stores in 19 states. For tour information about a specific date or city, please contact the respective store manager in that city.

ROCKLER STORE - EVENT DATE

Richardson, TX - January 8
Orange, CA - January 8
Arlington, TX - January 15
Pasadena, CA - January 15
Cincinnati, OH - January 22
Houston, TX - January 29
Phoenix, AZ - January 30
Sandy Springs, GA - February 12
Ontario, CA - February 12
Indianapolis, IN - February 19
Torrance, CA - February 19
Schaumberg, IL - February 26
Seattle, WA - February 26
Pittsburgh, PA - March 5
St. Louis, MO - March 5
Buffalo, NY - March 12
Milwaukee, WI - March 12
Denver, CO - March 12
Cambridge, MA - March 19
Burnsville, MN - March 19
Maplewood, MN - March 23
Salem, NH - March 26
Minnetonka, MN - March 26
Tukwila, WA - March 26
South Portland, ME - April 2
Royal Oaks, MI - April 9
San Diego, CA - April 9
Pleasant Hills, CA - April 16
Beaverton, OR - April 23

ABOUT FREUD TOOLS

A manufacturer and marketer of superior carbide cutting tools for more than 50 years, Freud leads the industry in innovative manufacturing, precision products and quality service. Freud's product selection includes diamond-sharp saw blades, router bits, shaper cutters, planer knives and power tools.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Gary,

The truck has been to our store in the past. Those guys really know their stuff. It would be worth anyone's time to check it out.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm surprised they won't be in albuquerque
it is the main store for woodworkers supply
they sell so much freud tools
that they thanked the owner there
John Wirth Jr
by giving him a brand new porche
some years ago


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've also seen this truck. It is impressive.

Speaking of Freud - I'm curious about their commitment to marketing and supporting their dowelling joiner. I know Freud changed ownership recently and I sense that their phasing out the dowelling joiner (even before it really gets off the ground).

If anyone goes to their truck, please ask the representative about this and report back.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=freud+doweling+joiner&hl=en&safe=active&client=safari&rls=en&prmd=ivns&resnum=1&biw=1632&bih=862&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=3151123594284901461&ei=23kTTdyeAcy6nAequ8yBDg&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CEMQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Good deal. Do you plan on making it out to the Royal Oak store this April? I'm going to put this one on the calender. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Kristoffer..I would like to make it in April. I'll also have to mark the calender (when I get a 2011 calender). I'm wondering if there are any onsite deals. I would like to get a couple more sets of Freud's rail and stile bits and a couple Industrial series saw blades.


----------

